# What OS are you running?



## Shaolu (Jul 1, 2014)

What OS are you running?


----------



## Chris Merola (Jul 11, 2014)

Windows 7, soon to be Windows 10 with that free upgrade, I suppose


----------



## Shaolu (Jul 1, 2014)

Chris Merola said:


> Windows 7, soon to be Windows 10 with that free upgrade, I suppose


One of those NT users, eh? I'm surprised that thing's still around.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

iOS


----------



## Shaolu (Jul 1, 2014)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> iOS


Okay, don't forget to vote.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Shaolu said:


> Okay, don't forget to vote.


iOS/Mac OS doesn't seem to be on there unless there is some special name that I don't know about.


----------



## Shaolu (Jul 1, 2014)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> iOS/Mac OS doesn't seem to be on there unless there is some special name that I don't know about.


iOS and OS X are listed there as "BSD." I guess I could add an option for legacy Mac OS, but in the mean time iOS has always been BSD, so check that option.


----------



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

Lol, no Windows option. Is that a troll?


----------



## Witch of Oreo (Jun 23, 2014)

Recently I started to like installing proprietary software and paying for it. Almost every morning I walk around my neighborhood with a large black garbage bag and collect all the proprietary software I see. It takes a whole day to get two bags full. But it all pays off when I come home after a hard day, go to my room, turn on the PC and…mmm, install all the expensive software on my tiny SSD. And then I pay for it, imagining that I’m being devoured by all the software. All in all, I think, that software has its own mind, each program has its own family, place, feelings, we shouldn’t just uninstall them, we should take care of them, talk to them, pet them… And you know what, I had a wonderful dream while lying in the bathtub yesterday, I dived into the sea and everyone uses proprietary software, fish, seaweed, jellyfish, everything uses proprietary software, even the sky, Allah himself.


Sincerely yours, NT loyalist.


----------



## Shaolu (Jul 1, 2014)

nO_d3N1AL said:


> Lol, no Windows option. Is that a troll?


I've only included OSes that are being actively maintained. So if you're talking about DOS, I'm not going to include, but if you're talking about more recent versions, there's an "NT" option right at the bottom.


----------



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

Shaolu said:


> I've only included OSes that are being actively maintained. So if you're talking about DOS, I'm not going to include, but if you're talking about more recent versions, there's an "NT" option right at the bottom.


Why NT? Why not just Windows? Windows 8.1 and (soon) Windows 10 are fully supported


----------



## Shaolu (Jul 1, 2014)

nO_d3N1AL said:


> Why NT? Why not just Windows? Windows 8.1 and (soon) Windows 10 are fully supported


NT is the core of the system. All these various Windows distros are ultimately NT. Don't whine at me because your particular flavor or whatever wasn't included.


----------



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

Shaolu said:


> NT is the core of the system. All these various Windows distros are ultimately NT. Don't whine at me because your particular flavor or whatever wasn't included.


So you include lots of different "flavours" of Linux and yet say "Windows is all NT and Apple OS is all BSD". Yeah, you're not trying to promote Linux at all, are you? It's called Windows. I consider myself a technical person and have never heard of Windows being referred to as simply "NT". If you want people to vote, at least include names people have heard of.


----------



## Shaolu (Jul 1, 2014)

nO_d3N1AL said:


> So you include lots of different "flavours" of Linux and yet say "Windows is all NT and Apple OS is all BSD". Yeah, you're not trying to promote Linux at all, are you? It's called Windows. I consider myself a technical person and have never heard of Windows being referred to as simply "NT". If you want people to vote, at least include names people have heard of.


What are you talking about? Linux is just a kernel. NT is an entire system. All of these "Windows" distros are from a single company. They all look the same and function the same.

What I have listed are unique complex systems that include both GNU and Linux. You honestly don't see a lot of difference between Android versus SteamOS? Both use "Linux" but that doesn't mean they're not wholly different systems.


----------



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

Shaolu said:


> What are you talking about? Linux is just a kernel. NT is an entire system. All of these "Windows" distros are from a single company. They all look the same and function the same.
> 
> What I have listed are unique complex systems that include both GNU and Linux. You honestly don't see a lot of difference between Android versus SteamOS? Both use "Linux" but that doesn't mean they're not wholly different systems.


Well I've heard of "FreeBSD" which is used in PlayStation operating system, and if it's any relation to BSD then that'd make Apple OS and XMB the "same"?! Anyways, my point was that I don't tihnk many people have heard of BSD or NT. So you're defining operating systems by company now? In which case you can consider all "distros" of Linux as being under "Open Source". Tell me, what exactly is the difference between Mint and Ubuntu? And how is that distinction enough to distinguish them compared to, say, Windows XP and Windows 10? And why don't you recognize Windows Phone as being separate from NT? Or iOS being separate from Mac OS (which has been around since the 1980s)? You're clearly biased and ignorant of Microsoft and Apple. I refuse to vote; at least until the list isn't so blatantly biased and properly acknowledges the OS. I would've made a poll that says "Linux/Android", "Windows", "Mac/iOS".


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

os x bitches
fuck windows:kitteh:


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

NT.

Windows forever!


----------



## Shaolu (Jul 1, 2014)

nO_d3N1AL said:


> Well I've heard of "FreeBSD" which is used in PlayStation operating system, and if it's any relation to BSD then that'd make Apple OS and XMB the "same"?!


Sure, why not?



nO_d3N1AL said:


> Anyways, my point was that I don't tihnk many people have heard of BSD or NT.


A lot of people haven't heard of this "Linux" thing of which you speak either. It sounds like you want to have it both ways. If under the hood SteamOS and Android are "Linux" how is that any different than OS X and Playstation's OS being BSD or all of these "Windows" distros being NT? At least BSD and NT are whole systems of assorted components, while Linux is literally just a kernel.



nO_d3N1AL said:


> So you're defining operating systems by company now? In which case you can consider all "distros" of Linux as being under "Open Source".


That makes utterly no sense. SteamOS and Android are from Valve and Google respectively, but Mint and Maegia are community-based, so it's not really about the company so much as conceptually distinct systems. That usually involves one particular group of people distributing said system, whether for profit or otherwise, but I wouldn't really say it simply comes down to "company" since as you pointed out yourself Sony and Apple both distribute variants of BSD.

And what does the "Open Source" nature of "Linux" have to do with anything? Darwin is "Open Source" too. Does that mean that OS X and Mint are the same now?



nO_d3N1AL said:


> Tell me, what exactly is the difference between Mint and Ubuntu? And how is that distinction enough to distinguish them compared to, say, Windows XP and Windows 10?


Have you seen Cinnamon versus Unity? They are *way* different than XP versus 10. Windows 10's big selling point is they "brought back" the Start menu. Just search for some screenshots of Ubuntu versus Mint and try to tell me you don't see some immediate differences.



nO_d3N1AL said:


> And why don't you recognize Windows Phone as being separate from NT? Or iOS being separate from Mac OS (which has been around since the 1980s)? You're clearly biased and ignorant of Microsoft and Apple. I refuse to vote; at least until the list isn't so blatantly biased and properly acknowledges the OS. I would've made a poll that says "Linux/Android", "Windows", "Mac/iOS".


Simple, Windows Phone *is* NT (at least the latest iteration) and iOS *is* BSD.

"Windows Phone 8 replaces the Windows CE-based architecture used in Windows Phone 7 with the Windows NT kernel found in Windows 8." - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_Phone_8

"iOS also shares the Darwin foundation with OS X" - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IOS

As far as your poll suggestions go... Your listing of "Windows" refuses to acknowledge the differences between NT, CE, and the DOS-based 9x systems and conflates them all together. Your listing of "Mac/iOS" refuses to acknowledge that Mac OS 9 and before is a completely different base OS than OS X and beyond and then combines this conflated group with iOS where "Unix-like shell access is not available for users and restricted for apps, making iOS not fully Unix-compatible" while it is with OS X. On this level, there is a bigger difference between OS X and iOS than there is between OS X and other BSD variants. Finally your grouping Android together with a kernel is perhaps the biggest confusion of all. Android uses Linux but none of the GNU user stack. This makes Android more dissimilar from, say, Mint, than Mint is from SteamOS.

If there's anyone clearly biased and ignorant of Microsoft and Apple, it seems to be you.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

This thread is so pretentious.


----------



## Shaolu (Jul 1, 2014)

JTHearts said:


> NT.
> 
> Windows forever!


Not if the current trends in mobile computing continue the way they're going, but for your sake I hope there always remains a choice. Freedom is a good thing--even the freedom to use technically inferior systems from proprietary vendors (but, hey, at least it's not as bad as Apple).


----------

